# Dreams thread!



## loopytheone (Jun 14, 2014)

Some people seem to have a never ending supply of weird and awesome dreams so I thought we could share some of them here!

I suck, my last dream involved my dog peeing on the floor in my old house and my ex dying in the downstairs toilet. That is a rubbish dream. Please tell me somebody out there has more exciting ones?


----------



## bayone (Jun 14, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Please tell me somebody out there has more exciting ones?



I dreamt about riding a transit system that went through people's back yards. we kept having to slow down so kids and pets could get off the tracks.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 14, 2014)

The other evening I had a conversation about sexual quirks with someone (particularly fat, and their friend with a Lolita sort of thing.) 

So I dreamt about awkwardly accidentally seducing a very underaged fat guy, then getting attacked by a dear in my backyard while I was trying to pass notes to some random person about the online drug black market.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 14, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> So I dreamt about awkwardly accidentally seducing a very underaged fat guy, then getting attacked by a dear in my backyard while I was trying to pass notes to some random person about the online drug black market.



I love dreams like this! Movies need more dreams with this level of plot! =p


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 14, 2014)

A door opened, I noticed a small light in the corner, shining onto a piece of chewing gum. I can't recall the flavor, but remember in the dream thinking, "Oh, my, that is a terrible flavor of gum. Who would buy that?" But apparently someone did, because there it was, in the room, a half-empty pack of chewing gum with a light shining on it. But that's not the interesting part, of course. As I walked through the room, it turned into a hallway, a hallway filled with painted portraits of babies dressed as money. Which turned out to be quite beneficial because at the end of the hallway there was a man selling pickled eggs. Normally I don't like pickled eggs, pickled cucumbers maybe, and an occasional pickled beet; but in this dream I was bound and determined to buy every last pickled egg this man was selling. Unfortunately, if you'll recall, I had dropped my wallet in the monkey cage and didn't have any money. I was so vexed by this outcome that I began to pace back and forth.
Luckily, money started to pour out from the frames of the painted babies and I was able to buy all of the pickled eggs. Now, this is where the dream took quite the amusing turn; when the salesman handed me my bags, they were not filled with pickled eggs at all, but rather a rich potting soil that smelled a bit much like mushrooms. I walked out the side door into a wide open field and proceeded to dump the potting soil down the chimney of an abandoned cabin that sat isolated in the distance. And wouldn't you know it, that chimney started to grow and grow until it reached the clouds. But before I could see where it went, an insurance adjuster handed me some paperwork that stacked as high as my waist line.


----------



## djudex (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't remember my dreams often but the ones I do remember tend to be on the spooky/weird side. In one I was a combination marine/priest that was tracking down a satanic alien through the back corridors and 'attic' spaces above stores in an active shopping mall. In another I was myself and wandering around my childhood neighbourhood at night looking for something. I wandered through my elementary school, the local corner store, the playground etc. and as I was crossing the school yard one last time I found a weird, purplish square which I picked up and hurled away like a frisbee. It spun off into the night, did an odd flip & bank maneuver and came back at me full speed but it had transformed in to this weird, demonic manta ray like creature. Then there was the one, again at night, where I was sneaking around and was going through a wooded ravine. I crested a hill, crawling on my belly and looked down in to a clearing around a small pond. The pond was surrounded by cloaked figures and large bonfires and floating in the pond were huge, single letters. The cloaked figures were chanting and every 15 seconds or so one would pull out a bow and fire an arrow in to one of the floating letters at which point my dream would do a cut scene to someone dying. Each letter that was shot corresponded to someone dying at the same instant.

I have some weird gray matter...


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 15, 2014)

djudex said:


> I don't remember my dreams often but the ones I do remember tend to be on the spooky/weird side. In one I was a combination marine/priest that was tracking down a satanic alien through the back corridors and 'attic' spaces above stores in an active shopping mall. In another I was myself and wandering around my childhood neighbourhood at night looking for something. I wandered through my elementary school, the local corner store, the playground etc. and as I was crossing the school yard one last time I found a weird, purplish square which I picked up and hurled away like a frisbee. It spun off into the night, did an odd flip & bank maneuver and came back at me full speed but it had transformed in to this weird, demonic manta ray like creature. Then there was the one, again at night, where I was sneaking around and was going through a wooded ravine. I crested a hill, crawling on my belly and looked down in to a clearing around a small pond. The pond was surrounded by cloaked figures and large bonfires and floating in the pond were huge, single letters. The cloaked figures were chanting and every 15 seconds or so one would pull out a bow and fire an arrow in to one of the floating letters at which point my dream would do a cut scene to someone dying. Each letter that was shot corresponded to someone dying at the same instant.
> 
> I have some weird gray matter...



Wow, that is weird but it is also awesome! You could totally make a film out of some of those dreams! That last one is kinda spooky but cool at the same time!


----------



## bayone (Jun 16, 2014)

Batman threatened to sing "My Heart Will Go On (Theme from _Titanic_)" unless the suspect told him what he needed to know. For legal reasons, he only got a few lines into the first verse before they broke down and confessed.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 16, 2014)

Omg YES I LOVE THIS. Subbing to this thread. I always have weird ass dreams! 

I normally have a lot of zombie dreams, mixed in with inappropriate dreams, and nightmares... the last dream I had, had something to do with my old history teacher giving me a cigarette and asking when I started smoking. Lmao, so random to be honest. 

One dream I will always remember is what makes me think spiritually that I, in a life far far away, or some part of me, may have a special ability... I've talked to someone who is keen with her spiritual being and self and she told me it's possible that I could have telepathic abilities. Which is cool. I have an open mind and all, I don't necessarily believe in everything but cool nonetheless, but this dream makes me wonder: 

This dream happened when I was younger but basically I was in a bathroom, it was like the scariest dream, where I was in a public bathroom with my mother, and this guy came in the bathroom and was trying to kill us, yada yada some weird nightmare. 

The funky part? _Was after I woke up_. 

I go out into the livingroom and my mother is watching this movie on the TV and I sit down to watch it with her and it's the exact same scenario I had just had in my dream. Same sort of camera angle from the top corner of the bathroom as if it were a security camera and same like everything, some woman with her daughter. Mind you:

-no I couldn't hear the movie from my bedroom
-no I could not see the TV, I was in my bedroom lol
-no I have never seen that movie in my life before

So, it keeps me wondering. But that's one thing I remember... which they say some of the things you remember most clearly probably didn't happen that way, so who knows, maybe I just had a really vivid imagination! But I remember is pretty clearly.


----------



## Esther (Jun 16, 2014)

I haven't eaten meat in 12 years, nor have I had the urge to during this time.
However I dreamt a couple nights ago that I threw a plate of vegetables at the wall, screamed I DON'T WANT TO BE A VEGETARIAN and ate a giant turkey leg.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 16, 2014)

Esther said:


> I haven't eaten meat in 12 years, nor have I had the urge to during this time.
> However I dreamt a couple nights ago that I threw a plate of vegetables at the wall, screamed I DON'T WANT TO BE A VEGETARIAN and ate a giant turkey leg.



Lololol I don't know about this but it made me laugh. Very interesting. Maybe your body or mind is telling you you miss meat. Or something. I don't know what it's like at all but my sister used to be a vegetarian and now that she isn't anymore she was like "I don't know how I did it".


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 16, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Omg YES I LOVE THIS. Subbing to this thread. I always have weird ass dreams!
> 
> I normally have a lot of zombie dreams, mixed in with inappropriate dreams, and nightmares... the last dream I had, had something to do with my old history teacher giving me a cigarette and asking when I started smoking. Lmao, so random to be honest.
> 
> ...



I love this! You have awesome dreams! I wish I was a better artist because I would love to be able to draw like a short comic of the events some people dream, they are so unusual and interesting to me!



Esther said:


> I haven't eaten meat in 12 years, nor have I had the urge to during this time.
> However I dreamt a couple nights ago that I threw a plate of vegetables at the wall, screamed I DON'T WANT TO BE A VEGETARIAN and ate a giant turkey leg.



Bwahaha! As somebody who has been vegetarian since I was five this did make me laugh! I have had the odd meat eating dream, though at the moment most of my dreams involve pizza and ice cream, which I think is my subconscious objecting to my dairy intolerance!


----------



## bayone (Jun 16, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I wish I was a better artist because I would love to be able to draw like a short comic of the events some people dream



There's a webcomic called Slow Wave that used to be based on dreams sent in by the readers. I think it still is, but the artist has tried to introduce a linking narrative which I don't like as much as when it was just individual dreams.



loopytheone said:


> I have had the odd meat eating dream, though at the moment most of my dreams involve pizza and ice cream, which I think is my subconscious objecting to my dairy intolerance!



I'm definitely a carnivore, but the closest I ever came to going vegetarian was twenty years ago after I dreamt I was a zombie working in a McDonald's restaurant for zombies. The fries were _terrible_.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 16, 2014)

In my dream I was eating Jasmine rice, but it was also brown rice, and it was also my mother.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 16, 2014)

My friend Pat told me he had a dream the other night that he went to see a band called Mexican Teeth. I asked him if they were any good.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 16, 2014)

bayone said:


> I'm definitely a carnivore, but the closest I ever came to going vegetarian was twenty years ago after I dreamt I was a zombie working in a McDonald's restaurant for zombies. The fries were _terrible_.



They're not so bad if you remove the fingernails. :eat2:


----------



## biglynch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok so today I had a long kip, I've been working for the last 5 days so only short naps. My brain gave me this.

At work (what an imagination) and a group of robbers burst in and start rounding up the customers at gun point. I'm in my office with all the CCTV. I'm getting all the guys to get visuals of the robbers. So then I pull out a rather large gun....and take out all of my work chums. Brown bread dead. I then make my way onto the main floor and take out a few more staff, and a few customers. Make my way over to the robbers, who you'd have thought I was in cahoots with, but no, plot twist. They're toast too.

So I've killed everyone apart from a cashier who I tell to leave, and I'm making my way out of the building. I'm on the main road in Vegas (I do not work in Vegas) and now I find myself in a stand of with police. Its all good though as Trevor from GTA 5 is my back up. He's a little upset I left some money behind but helpful with picking of cops. We get free and make it into the mgm, where the cashier is waiting for me. What a dollface...oh no, scratch that, she shot me...


----------



## bayone (Jun 16, 2014)

Had the worst headache of my life, so I stayed home and slept most of today (feeling better now). The two dreams I remember:

1. I was back at university, but got lost and wound up on the wrong side of campus, or possibly a on different campus entirely, at a veterinary/agricultural college where the student all seemed to be raising raising livestock in their dorm rooms. There were piglets roaming the hallways.

2. I suddenly remembered that my spouse and I had a kid, who was now around three or four years old; I could see him playing through the doorway of a nearby room. He looked like a younger version of my friends' real-life son. Feeling guilty because I couldn't recall his name or birthdate, I went online to see if I'd mentioned him before and found the webpage I'd created to announce his birth and document the IVF procedures used (I'm guessing this dream was influenced by _Orphan Black_.) However I soon became frustrated by the grammatical errors in the text. Suspect the moral of this dream is that it's a good thing I'm not actually a parent.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 17, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok so today I had a long kip, I've been working for the last 5 days so only short naps. My brain gave me this.
> 
> At work (what an imagination) and a group of robbers burst in and start rounding up the customers at gun point. I'm in my office with all the CCTV. I'm getting all the guys to get visuals of the robbers. So then I pull out a rather large gun....and take out all of my work chums. Brown bread dead. I then make my way onto the main floor and take out a few more staff, and a few customers. Make my way over to the robbers, who you'd have thought I was in cahoots with, but no, plot twist. They're toast too.
> 
> So I've killed everyone apart from a cashier who I tell to leave, and I'm making my way out of the building. I'm on the main road in Vegas (I do not work in Vegas) and now I find myself in a stand of with police. Its all good though as Trevor from GTA 5 is my back up. He's a little upset I left some money behind but helpful with picking of cops. We get free and make it into the mgm, where the cashier is waiting for me. What a dollface...oh no, scratch that, she shot me...



I have to say, I didn't see the mass shooting coming! I am not sure what that says about you!  



bayone said:


> Had the worst headache of my life, so I stayed home and slept most of today (feeling better now). The two dreams I remember:
> 
> 1. I was back at university, but got lost and wound up on the wrong side of campus, or possibly a on different campus entirely, at a veterinary/agricultural college where the student all seemed to be raising raising livestock in their dorm rooms. There were piglets roaming the hallways.
> 
> 2. I suddenly remembered that my spouse and I had a kid, who was now around three or four years old; I could see him playing through the doorway of a nearby room. He looked like a younger version of my friends' real-life son. Feeling guilty because I couldn't recall his name or birthdate, I went online to see if I'd mentioned him before and found the webpage I'd created to announce his birth and document the IVF procedures used (I'm guessing this dream was influenced by _Orphan Black_.) However I soon became frustrated by the grammatical errors in the text. Suspect the moral of this dream is that it's a good thing I'm not actually a parent.



I want to raise piglets in my room! I want piglets! Haha, that is really funny that you couldn't remember your kids name! Strange dreams are awesome.


----------



## Anjula (Jun 17, 2014)

Tonight I was trying to save Tyrion from his cage in Jamie's fridge. I don't know why Jamie kept him there, but he couldn't escape. I've tried multiple times and Jamie actually liked me and watched me trying to succeed.
Then Cercei came in and Jamie started making out with her so I tried one more time since he was distracted but he moved him to the sink full of dirty dishes ( eww I hate dirty dishes :/) and the noise I made alarmed them and they cought me and tried to have a threesome with me. Luckily I woke up shortly after that.

My dreams are massively fucked up


----------



## biglynch (Jun 17, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I have to say, I didn't see the mass shooting coming! I am not sure what that says about you.


Neither did I. Also I'm a bit angry with the cute cashier who shot me after I let her go.
I don't think going up to her at work is a good idea and saying "hey why you kill me"

Might try a stern look.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 17, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I'm on the main road in Vegas (I do not work in Vegas).



I'm glad someone else shares this symptom. I frequently have dreams in which I wander all over Cleveland. The only time I was ever there was when I passed through on a bus ... fifty years ago. So of course I know nothing about Cleveland or its geography, but nevertheless, in my dream I'm sure that's where I am.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 17, 2014)

bayone said:


> 1. I was back at university, but got lost and wound up on the wrong side of campus, or possibly a on different campus entirely, at a veterinary/agricultural college where the student all seemed to be raising raising livestock in their dorm rooms. There were piglets roaming the hallways.



Congratulations on your enrollment at Oklahoma State University in beautiful Stillwater, Oklahoma! :bow:


----------



## Librarygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

What is it with the zombies? I kept having recurring dreams about them last year. Even if I'd not watched the Walking Dead for months. Always different settings / people, but each time the other survivors would think it was all over and safe again, and somehow I'd know it wasn't and the zombies would reappear.

Occasional weird coincidental / predictive dreams. Like dreaming I nearly hit another car, then having someone come within an inch of reversing into me in the carpark the next day (maybe cos of the dream I reacted really fast and managed to zoom away in time).

And weirdly vivid ones that stay with me for months, or years even and seem somehow more significant. 

Anyone else find certain vivid dreams affect their real-life actions? I had a dream that my crush had collapsed and was sinking (almost like being sucked into a plughole) and no one else noticed so I was trying to save him. So even though he has been pretty off and weird with me since I got back to work from having a head injury, I found myself having this whole "Are we ok, you seem really distant" chat today. He blames work, but I somehow keep thinking (having known him for 8 years) that there is something else going on and maybe he isn't ok. So cringy as it was, I feel glad I spoke up and let him know I miss our chats.


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know whether to envy people who remember plenty of dreams or not? The only times I remember dreams at all is when I wake from them, which usually only happens when I'm too hot or have to use the washroom or some other discomfort that leads to weird and/or stressful dreams. Even then I can never remember them for long--even if vivid at the time, by later that day they are already gone.

The one thing I can remember is that I seem to have certain 'sets' in my head (school, work, home, etc).....none of which correspond to any actual place that I've ever been, so far as I can tell. So I'll always be in the same school corridors, know that those are school corridors, but they are not the corridors of any school that I've been in. I can get that the brain would be lazy and re-use the same 'set' all the time, but then why not use an actual memory of a place I've been?


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 17, 2014)

Tad said:


> I don't know whether to envy people who remember plenty of dreams or not? The only times I remember dreams at all is when I wake from them, which usually only happens when I'm too hot or have to use the washroom or some other discomfort that leads to weird and/or stressful dreams. Even then I can never remember them for long--even if vivid at the time, by later that day they are already gone.
> 
> The one thing I can remember is that I seem to have certain 'sets' in my head (school, work, home, etc).....none of which correspond to any actual place that I've ever been, so far as I can tell. So I'll always be in the same school corridors, know that those are school corridors, but they are not the corridors of any school that I've been in. I can get that the brain would be lazy and re-use the same 'set' all the time, but then why not use an actual memory of a place I've been?



 I feel so much less alone now!! I think, for the most part, I do actually envy people who remember a lot of their dreams. 

Also, I have had a handful of lucid dreams in recent years, and the majority of them were wonderful.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 17, 2014)

If you wake up during the night and go back to sleep, you're more likely to remember your dreams and/or lucid dream! I forget exactly why, but it does work and is the number one reason I sleep until 2pm over break...


----------



## KingBuu (Jun 18, 2014)

I usually remember my dreams as I wake up, but forget right away.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 18, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> If you wake up during the night and go back to sleep, you're more likely to remember your dreams and/or lucid dream! I forget exactly why, but it does work and is the number one reason I sleep until 2pm over break...



Good to know! Any tips on going back to sleep?  I just end up semi-consciously fantasising about whatever until I can't stand lying around anymore. Which, I suppose, isn't all that bad either. Just less interesting/surreal


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 18, 2014)

When people refer to dreams, they tend to mean REM dreams. You're more likely to remember those if you interrupt your sleep cycle while you're in REM.
Don't set your alarm clock for the same time each day, the body tries to make sure you're in the shallower stages when your alarm is due to go off.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 18, 2014)

More weirdness! Which is unusual for me but I remembered these 2 and actually texted them to myself so I would remember hehe. So last night/this morning I had one dream where I was holding a baby alligator and it bit my finger... not sure what all that's about, apparently something I Googled which would be like having to deal with a problem that's just hanging on maybe.

Then the next one I was randomly in a hospital (I think it was supposed to be a vet but it was totally a hospital), and I had been carrying my dog around which I think was already dead (cause my tiny dog that was in the dream actually did late last year), but in the dream I was carrying him around crying because I had to "put him down" even though I think he was still dead, maybe that's just my mind still trying to cope with it, cause I do miss him. 

Someone should start interpreting these dreams... lol, who has a dream book!?


----------



## bayone (Jun 20, 2014)

Dream report

I.	A small boy lived with his single=parent father who disappeared every afternoon. I dont mean he left  he actually vanished from existence, to reappear the following morning with no memory that anything odd had happened. No one else, except the kid, seemed to notice either. The boy was able to get home from school each day on his own, but with no one to cook dinner for him, hed taken to asking for an extra glass of milk at breakfast, which hed stash in the fridge for later. This morning, however, the father was anxious to get going and didnt want to pour any more milk, and the son was unable to explain to him why it was necessary.

II.	In a slightly spooky library, I found a book called _The Iterations of Emily_, about a woman who finds an anthology of stories which are all AU versions of her own life. I then spent the rest of the dream recommending it to everyone I met, mainly a woman who sort of looked like Gina Torres but with dreads.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 20, 2014)

I am loving reading some of your dreams! I wish I remembered more of mine, I tend to remember the general idea but that is about it!

I dreamt last night that my ex's mother died. I really need to stop dreaming about that family dying. Perhaps it is my brain trying to communicate to me how little importance they hold for me anymore?


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 21, 2014)

This was a bizarre one.

It was night and a taxi let me out at my first apartment. I was aware that I haven't lived there for 8 years or so and thought it was strange I would even go back there. My key still worked, nobody lived there and some of my stuff was still inside, covered in dust. Everything that I owned then that I don't still have now was there; my old laptop, my college futon. My TV wasn't there because, as I told myself in the dream, it's in my room at home. The lights didn't work and everything in the fridge and cupboards had spoiled. It was as if I had abandoned the place and it had sat unoccupied since. I wanted to leave but I couldn't until the sun came for some reason. I wanted to check my mail slot to see why there wasn't a bunch of unpaid bills and an eviction notice but I woke up just then.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a Dims related dream last night, for the first time!

I dreamt that Mr Sensible started a thread explaining why he was afraid of the letter h! It took me quite a while upon awakening to realise this hadn't actually happened!


----------



## Esther (Jun 22, 2014)

I keep dreaming I'm back in university, and I get to class and everyone's turning in an assignment I didn't even know about. It's so real I wake up in a panic!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 22, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I had a Dims related dream last night, for the first time!
> 
> I dreamt that Mr Sensible started a thread explaining why he was afraid of the letter h! It took me quite a while upon awakening to realise this hadn't actually happened!



LOL. This is awesome.

I had some more weird dreams. I had another zombie apocalypse related dream which was uber weird, and then some random one having to do with:

a.) boyfriend 
b.) League of Legends (video game) and 
c.) my mother randomly walking in on me while I was masturbating

I have no idea what is going on in my head or why I am remembering all of these dreams.


----------



## bayone (Jun 23, 2014)

I dreamt I was working in an office where everyone else was secretly following an anime about a baseball league where the players were all magical girls who played in frilly lolly-goth dresses.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2014)

I had a dream over the weekend that Jared Leto was plotting to murder me. He was trying to get close to me and learn everything about me but was secretly seeking to kill me. I woke up like "nooooo, anyone but Jared Leto" :shocked:


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 23, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I had a Dims related dream last night, for the first time!
> 
> I dreamt that Mr Sensible started a thread explaining why he was afraid of the letter h! It took me quite a while upon awakening to realise this hadn't actually happened!



I totally missed this yesterday. The letter h, huh? I take it I made a compelling argument? Really, who wouldn't void themselves after waking up to this in the middle of the night?


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 23, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> c.) my mother randomly walking in on me while I was masturbating.



This reminds me of a dream I had many years ago where I was uh, doing some handiwork and my brother started knocking on my door. I remember this dream mainly because of the perfect response to the knocking -- "Coming!" And yes, the timing was also perfect...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 23, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I had a dream over the weekend that Jared Leto was plotting to murder me. He was trying to get close to me and learn everything about me but was secretly seeking to kill me. I woke up like "nooooo, anyone but Jared Leto" :shocked:



Samzies...


----------



## bayone (Jun 23, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I totally missed this yesterday. The letter h, huh? I take it I made a compelling argument?



bpNichol, Canadian experimental poet (and occasional scriptwriter for _Fraggle Rock_) was a big fan of the letter h, and he is now deceased. Clearly it’s a very dangerous letter.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 23, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> This reminds me of a dream I had many years ago where I was uh, doing some handiwork and my brother started knocking on my door. I remember this dream mainly because of the perfect response to the knocking -- "Coming!" And yes, the timing was also perfect...



Oh lord..... lmfao! Hmmm. :blush:


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 23, 2014)

bayone said:


> bpNichol, Canadian experimental poet (and occasional scriptwriter for _Fraggle Rock_) was a big fan of the letter h, and he is now deceased. Clearly its a very dangerous letter.



He didn't die from a hatchet wound or suffocation by helium or something, did he?



x0emnem0x said:


> Oh lord..... lmfao! Hmmm. :blush:



TMI?


----------



## bayone (Jun 23, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> He didn't die from a hatchet wound or suffocation by helium or something, did he?



No, cancer, I'm afraid. Which probably was not caused by wearing a pendant shaped like an "h." 

He does sound like an interesting guy.


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 23, 2014)

bayone said:


> No, cancer, I'm afraid. Which probably was not caused by wearing a pendant shaped like an "h."
> 
> He does sound like an interesting guy.



Ah, I'm sorry to hear that. My joke was probably a bit too far in the "poor taste" category. :doh:

And I agree; just the little I read on his wiki illustrates his creativity. Heck, even the way he wrote his name was unique.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 24, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I had a dream over the weekend that Jared Leto was plotting to murder me. He was trying to get close to me and learn everything about me but was secretly seeking to kill me. I woke up like "nooooo, anyone but Jared Leto" :shocked:



Obviously you want him to... stab you... in some way....



bayone said:


> I dreamt I was working in an office where everyone else was secretly following an anime about a baseball league where the players were all magical girls who played in frilly lolly-goth dresses.



I.... I might actually watch that!!


----------



## bayone (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> I.... I might actually watch that!!



The baseball genre and the magical-girl genre have got to overlap somewhere.

Meanwhile, I think hanging out here is finally starting to affect my dreams, though sadly Im unable to recall anything clearly about last nights except that I was buying somebody a sheet of gooey cinnamon rolls topped with strips of bacon :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 24, 2014)

bayone said:


> The baseball genre and the magical-girl genre have got to overlap somewhere.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think hanging out here is finally starting to affect my dreams, though sadly Im unable to recall anything clearly about last nights except that I was buying somebody a sheet of gooey cinnamon rolls topped with strips of bacon :eat2:



GET OUT OF MY HEAD CHARLES!!!
noncaps


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 25, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> TMI?



Never, never lol.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 1, 2014)

Esther said:


> I keep dreaming I'm back in university, and I get to class and everyone's turning in an assignment I didn't even know about. It's so real I wake up in a panic!



These are the worst. Sometimes I dream about realizing there's a class I completely forgot about mid-semester. 



bayone said:


> I dreamt I was working in an office where everyone else was secretly following an anime about a baseball league where the players were all magical girls who played in frilly lolly-goth dresses.



I...would watch this as well. I can see it perfectly. 


Last night's dream was... bothersome. I was walking down the street that my house is on, and get hit with the awful smell of wet (and kind of rotting) dog. I look down and see a brutally killed, large shaggy dog. I run past it and find another. Then large dogs just start coming out from everywhere, and following me - so I sprint home to escape the crowd of around 20 giant dogs, eventually concluding someone's out to kill me (substantiated by a few episodes of getting blood throw at me from a car driving by.) The next part was spent at some body of water and a boat, with a group of friends - including one person I had a thing for, who I suspected might have been the culprit. But alas not, it turns out to be the engraving teacher at this weird old school who went through years of getting his hands beaten (hence his homicidal rage?) - so I kept a concealed weapon on me whenever I was around him or his assistant.


----------



## bayone (Jul 1, 2014)

Ugh. I dreamt that a co-worker I dislike was walking around nude except for a thong, which I recognized as one of mine. When I asked him to give it back he sneered and insulted my mother. I started trying to yell that I'd had enough of his bad behaviour but my voice stopped working.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 1, 2014)

I had a dream that I crunched all my teeth out.


----------



## bayone (Jul 2, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I had a dream that I crunched all my teeth out.



My husband thinks those dreams are a prediction that he's going to say something he'll regret.


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2014)

bayone said:


> My husband thinks those dreams are a prediction that he's going to say something he'll regret.



I heard it's a sign that you've been lying and your subconscious feels like shit about it.

My theory is that they're flashbacks of how traumatizing it is for kids to lose their baby teeth. Worst feeling in the world.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 2, 2014)

Esther said:


> I heard it's a sign that you've been lying and your subconscious feels like shit about it.
> 
> My theory is that they're flashbacks of how traumatizing it is for kids to lose their baby teeth. Worst feeling in the world.


I always thought teeth were money.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it means, Meth is bad.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had a couple ridiculous dreams. Two separate ones both including 2 different people from highschool that I never talked to or weren't really friends with (more popular crowd). In the first one there was talk about Catholic faith influencing Christianity, no idea why... fake fingersnails, me in a robe, something about checking the mail and coming in late.... second one was a car wreck where I hit someone and sped off, they caught up and all this emotional crap, then went to McDonalds drive thru... and Taco Bell. Took forever. Then something about a wet phone and my friend Emily was there and we were driving around....

Neither of these dreams makes sense.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I could remember my dreams so I could partake in this thread.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wish I could remember my dreams so I could partake in this thread.



If I post my dreams, you'll be all up in this thread. :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's another one I had just this morning: 

Okay it started off as I was sitting in my backyard for some reason on my laptop and all this jazz, and I went inside my house, looked outside and realized there was a BIG moon outside in the sky that looked like the one fro Majoras mask... which was apparently on my laptop as my background. All the sudden the sky was my laptop background, as if it were on a HUGE projector, my laptop screen was up there. Someone hacked into it and started deleting everything. Like everything was being deleted from the outside sky. SO I knew my laptop was being hacked into and someone was deleting stuff. I went outside to get my laptop and save my computer. They got offline and left it alone. After that, I went inside and I was in 2 different places at once it seemed... my house with my sister first, where she got her computer hacked into also. Then out of nowhere some creepy BIG troll was trying to come in, like banging down our door so I thought he was bad, and I thought he was going to kill us but literally just wanted to come in and talk. He walked into my sisters room and rolls over behind her chair and that was that. Then I was at my boyfriends place, topless sitting with his family and for some reason didn't feel weird about this. Some girl kept knocking on the door but he wouldn't answer it... which is kind of comforting if that has something to do with my subconscious insecurities lol. Then I was at my exs house where I saw they did something that had to do with the hacking where they could turn people into plastic people and their bodies weren't dead, just lifeless... there was also a part where I learned they'd been force feeding them bread to make people go crazy. But there was a way to turn them back, I figured it out but then by the end of the dream I forgot. Anyway, so there was a part where I found my exs families bodies but I couldn't find his, turns out they didn't have room so they threw him into the woods and I went to go look for him so I could turn him back for some reason. Guess I still care about him, but. Overall it was a weird dream. I was carrying around a plastic bag of boiling hot water which apparently didn't hurt or melt and throwing the water at people to make them talk. It was kind of messed up. I seriously can't make this stuff up on my own. Anyway that's about it... hope you guys enjoy reading my messed up dreams LOL.


----------



## bayone (Jul 3, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> All the sudden the sky was my laptop background, as if it were on a HUGE projector, my laptop screen was up there. Someone hacked into it and started deleting everything. Like everything was being deleted from the outside sky.



I like this image.



x0emnem0x said:


> Then out of nowhere some creepy BIG troll was trying to come in, like banging down our door so I thought he was bad, and I thought he was going to kill us but literally just wanted to come in and talk.



Perhaps he was an internet troll?


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 4, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> These are the worst. Sometimes I dream about realizing there's a class I completely forgot about mid-semester.



Most of us have probably had one or two dreams like this. I've had at least 3 or 4 dreams in the past 5 years or so, where I was back in High School, always on the first day of classes. And each and every time, I'm never prepared for them. I also always show up to the class minutes late, hence having to deal with that awkwardly quiet walk to the desk on the other side of the room, while I shamefully tell my teachers that I don't have my books, paper, or even anything to write with. Dream or not, that feeling of unpreparedness bothers the hell out of me.

I have to wonder if maybe I have those dreams occasionally because I dropped out of my local High School back in 11th grade (I got my degree later, through alternative means.) I used to skip a lot too, so maybe all the unpreparedness represents my attitude towards school back then. I can say one thing -- I'm always effing overjoyed when I wake up and realize I'm not back in that emotionally draining cesspit again, heh. Those are chapters I wouldn't mind erasing from my life.


----------



## bayone (Jul 4, 2014)

Dreamt I was attending a friend's wedding and realized about twenty minutes before it started that I was in a t-shirt and hadn't brought a dress to change into. Eventually found a room of costumes and went through them hoping for something that could pass for semi-formal; found a nice green dress which then disappeared before I could try it on (there was still a dress with fringe to fall back on, but I woke up at that point).


----------



## bayone (Jul 4, 2014)

Also, the wedding was on an island so there was no hope of quickly going home to change.

The building we were in was nice, though. Elaborate woodwork interior, and on one wall in the main room there was this lion's head made of wood and glass, projecting from the wall. It had a green stone set in its forehead, and possibly one in its mouth as well.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm still trying to make sense of this one - 

Pierce Brosnan was a wealthy businessman that owned a company - the interior of the huge building was open with many levels with balconies around each floor level (think an over-sized mall) - there was a fire and a good part of it burnt down. I think I was with another person trying to find someone - we eventually found them (everyone was o.k.) - then the dream changed where as an observer, I watched where Brosnan was going home. He lived on a large acreage/estate - but the house he lived in was a white and pink old multi-storied trailer. There were several kids there (presumably his) and his wife. It seemed like something had happened out on the property and news film crew was there trying to document what had happened. He went inside the mobile home and changed jackets and said that he had plenty of Armani suits and even though he was wealthy, he and his wife waited their time before either building or buying a large house. The next scene had everyone outside - something else had happened (can't remember) and everyone left, including the news crew. The mobile home then lifted off the ground and rolled away, being crushed as it went - almost like it was made of cheap aluminum foil. He also stated something about we tear down and rebuild all the time. My mom appeared in a car with me and was wondering how much he had bought the property for to begin with and I said $26,000- then I woke up. More happened but it's too fuzzy to remember.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure whether to post this one here or not....

I didn't get to sleep last night until 3:30am or so. Was up for a few hours earlier this morning. Went back to sleep around 8am - woke up around 10am. 

Short version - my mom and I were house-sitting. My sister got involved with one of her ex-boyfriends (who IRL was a good but flakey guy). She wound up doing drugs and alcohol. I confronted her in the dream and was thinking to myself this is totally against her nature (which it is - she even hates taking vitamins IRL and none of us drink). She was gone for about 1.5 hrs. Got a phone call from the hospital. Nurse said she was there but I couldn't understand her. Nurse put doctor on the phone. He wouldn't confirm where she was except she was gone. He finally admitted she had committed suicide at the house where she was at. I tried to tell my mom but my mom didn't believe me. Then the cops showed up and confirmed it.

It was so real when I woke up I thought it actually happened - heart was racing - still is. Then I saw my sister walk by and I broke down sobbing big time - made her promise on her soul to never be in contact with her ex - which she did.

I haven't cried like this in years.


----------



## bayone (Jul 6, 2014)

Boring dream this time -- I was wandering around a drug store looking for the vitamin-supplement aisle.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 6, 2014)

bayone said:


> Boring dream this time -- I was wandering around a drug store looking for the vitamin-supplement aisle.



After reading this I had to go take a cold shower. :smitten:


----------



## bayone (Jul 10, 2014)

Dream Report:

The other night I dreamt I was the costume designer for a pantomime. I knew that sooner or later the actor playing the Dame would insist on an "over the top" costume, and I was preparing a retort that went "give me enough chiffon, and I'll take Paris." I don't think i ever actually got to say it though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 11, 2014)

I sometimes have a dream in which I'm running: not _to_ anything or _from_ anything, just running because, in my dream, it's my normal means of locomotion. And here's the thing: I'm running on all fours. Not hands and knees, but four feet; I don't look down to see them (why would I?), but I feel them hit the ground. I'm on a muddy path through grass that is perhaps two feet tall, but I can't see over it. So I am apparently some kind of animal. A dog? A fox? I don't know. Anyone here believe in reincarnation?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 12, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> *Anyone here believe in reincarnation? *



Personally, I don't think so, but it's also too early for me to tell. Ask me again after I die.

But, to quote a fine Texas songwriter, one Mr. Ray Wylie Hubbard, " It's no more unusual to be born twice as it is to be born once." - Conversation With The Devil

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qX5TSmTyHc]Here's the song if anyone's interested in hearing it.  [/ame]


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 13, 2014)

This was an... interesting one. I was playing a part in my own mind's adaptation of Reservoir Dogs and I was running with, I think, Quentin Tarantino after stealing some apparently much needed dandelions from that kid from Terminator 2 (I guess this was an "action movies of the early 90s" thematic dream or something.) This was right after some unsuccessful diplomatic negotiations with him about paying for said dandelions, where he tries to play hard ball and demands $200 a piece. Well, Mr. Brown isn't too happy with this arrangement and manages to get them "off camera" for free -- we then take off again on foot. We wind up on top of what looked to be a train car, but when we drop down into it, we're suddenly in an elevator shaft. Lo and behold, as soon as I drop in, the cables snap and we begin our quintessential action movie free fall. Once we get to the bottom, something from atop the shaft falls down and hits Quentin directly in the head. I figured he was dead as soon as it happened -- the look on his face even signified it -- but he weathers it, gets up and proceeds to stumble over to a doorway next to an ominous-looking railing. You can probably guess what happened next. He falls over but manages to grab a hold of a protruding eh, object of some sort down below. He starts panicking and yelling for help, so I look around for something to throw to him. Lucky for us, there's a very conveniently placed rope not far from where I'm standing, so I grab it and throw him one end of the rope. I then wrap my end around a sturdy pole to give myself some leverage and start pulling him up. 

As soon as I get him over the railing, he appears to be wearing a uh, giant lady bug costume. Not in a position to ask questions (we're still on the run from "something") we take off through the doorway close by which interestingly leads to the stairway of my parents old house. That's about the point where I woke up. 

Gotta say, I was a little disappointed I wasn't making my escape with Steve Buscemi. It might have been pretty watchable then.


----------



## bayone (Jul 13, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I was playing a part in my own mind's adaptation of Reservoir Dogs and I was running with, I think, Quentin Tarantino after stealing some apparently much needed dandelions



This is especially amusing as we watched _Pulp Fiction_ just before bed last night.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 13, 2014)

bayone said:


> This is especially amusing as we watched _Pulp Fiction_ just before bed last night.



I haven't seen that in years. I may need to remedy that once I'm done studying.


----------



## bayone (Jul 13, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I haven't seen that in years. I may need to remedy that once I'm done studying.



I find I notice new things whenever I watch it. This time I began trying to figure out where Vince Vega gets that copy of <i>Modesty Blaise</i> he's always reading in the bathroom.


----------



## lille (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a bizarre dream, it kept jumping around but the final bit was about a couple and their son was having a sleep over party. It was following the husband and there was the occasional narration. Also there were giant carnivorous worms coming up from beneath the ground.


----------



## bayone (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a "late for class" dream, which I hardly ever had. This was a variation on the theme, because I actually made it to the class (which was being held in a huge stadium) about fifteen minutes in, but my friends, who'd been right behind me, didn't show up until everyone else had drifted off and the class had been cancelled due to lack of interest. We then wandered around the extensive landscape which had filled the stadium. I walked towards a town, but when I got closer found that it was a half-scale model and that there was a giant sheet of plexiglass keeping people away.

Then I somehow ended up on a dance floor with an old man in feudal Chinese dress.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2014)

I've noticed since taking meds that help control my bsg that when my bsg is low I don't dream. if my bsg is high, I dream vividly and in color. Its the colors that I remember most afterwards. Not so much the plot (naked in school, late for work, having no money to pay at the buffet, etc) but the fact that things are really really blue or red, or that my legs don't work as I'm fleeing from ravenous dogs and the grass I'm trying across is really really green..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 21, 2014)

The only part of my dream that I remembered last night is my nose was plugged and I was trying to unclog it by blowing out of my nose really hard and like then 2 beetles and some like centipede looking thing game out... and then I boiled them in a pot of water as if we were going to eat them for dinner. We as in part of my family was all there and we were in this little trailer type thing... part of my dream I was in a really tiny bathroom which had cockroaches and it was just all gross and I don't even know why I had this dream it was terrible and makes no sense.


----------



## djudex (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been sick and on some good antibiotics this past week and it's made me have some strange dreams and they're all along the same theme; they all start out where I'm in school either as a student or a teacher and they all wind their way in to some version of horror flick whether it's zombies or werewolves or what have you. Like eight in a row. It was weird. FEVER DREAMS FOR THE WTF!


----------



## bayone (Jul 21, 2014)

My husband told me today he'd dreamt he was a teen living with his parents and he went into a corner store and there was wrestling on the radio in the background, and he couldn't figure out why he'd have such a pedestrian dream.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 24, 2014)

bayone said:


> My husband told me today he'd dreamt he was a teen living with his parents and he went into a corner store and there was wrestling on the radio in the background, and he couldn't figure out why he'd have such a pedestrian dream.



We can dream in the shallower levels of sleep. These tend to be the mundane ones.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 25, 2014)

Lmao, I wish I could be more descriptive when I write down stuff after waking up trying to remember it, but I think it's funnier when I look back on writing down a list of stuff I at least saw in my dream:

-restaurant
-robbing
-alarm system
-Jamie (no idea who this is?)
-Weird Hindu
-Family
-Mary leaving 
-Snake
-Icecream
-Silverware under dessert
-Can you type
-Tawny dreads 
-In my underwear had clothes

I wrote this down after a dream I barely remember now, which I find hilarious, because I can't dissect any of it and remember it from said dream.


----------



## bayone (Jul 25, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> We can dream in the shallower levels of sleep. These tend to be the mundane ones.




Thing is, he used to sleepwalk, and/or hallucinate dream imagery superimposed on his real-life surroundings, and those were by no means mundane -- usually, judging by his actions, they were some kind of Indiana Jones adventure.

This also meant he occasionally became suspicious he was dreaming when he wasn't. I would have to convince him that no, there really was a sign shaped like a giant fish head, (or whatever).


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 26, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> "_... I wish I could be more descriptive when I write down stuff after waking up trying to remember it...I can't dissect any of it and remember it from said dream._"


If you really want to learn something from it, then try to write as much and as explicitly-detailed and as quickly as you can as soon as you wake-up. Because, as your notes might suggest, you will tend to forget even the most straight-forward significance or meaning of certain terms or phrases as soon as the immediate-event is no longer fresh in your mind. In fact, you probably have some dreams (of some significance) that you just forget altogether, just from going right-back to sleep.

Or at least so says those who also like to say to keep a notepad & pen by your bed. But, nowadays, you can probably do a bit better with a laptop or notepad that powers-up quickly. Keep saving it to a file where you also keep track of other things going-on: changes in mood, energy levels, general physical health, financial concerns, what you ate that day, etc... So, after some 40 entries or so, certain patterns will begin to emerge.

Plus, it's also just a good exercise for your writing-muscle to try to do some expository writing under a timed conditioned (like, give yourself a certain amount of time, e.g 10 minutes, just to better flesh-out your ideas) when your brain is just beginning to wake up.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 26, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> If you really want to learn something from it, then try to write as much and as explicitly-detailed and as quickly as you can as soon as you wake-up. Because, as your notes might suggest, you will tend to forget even the most straight-forward significance or meaning of certain terms or phrases as soon as the immediate-event is no longer fresh in your mind. In fact, you probably have some dreams (of some significance) that you just forget altogether, just from going right-back to sleep.
> 
> Or at least so says those who also like to say to keep a notepad & pen by your bed. But, nowadays, you can probably do a bit better with a laptop or notepad that powers-up quickly. Keep saving it to a file where you also keep track of other things going-on: changes in mood, energy levels, general physical health, financial concerns, what you ate that day, etc... So, after some 40 entries or so, certain patterns will begin to emerge.
> 
> Plus, it's also just a good exercise for your writing-muscle to try to do some expository writing under a timed conditioned (like, give yourself a certain amount of time, e.g 10 minutes, just to better flesh-out your ideas) when your brain is just beginning to wake up.



Yeah, before this one I was writing down actual sentences to help me remember, but this last time for some reason I only wrote a list (I was typing on my phone in a note), and yeah it didn't help at all! LOL


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 26, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> -restaurant
> -robbing
> -alarm system
> -Jamie (no idea who this is?)
> ...



Reads like somebody's playlist.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 27, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> We can dream in the shallower levels of sleep. These tend to be the mundane ones.


Key factors, for me, include fatigue (physical or otherwise), stress, food, & body temperature and recently viewed media. Like, if I have a particularly long day and then a heavy meal and then fall asleep in front of the air-conditioner or wood-stove, then I am in for a pretty strange trip. Doubly-so, if I pass out whilst on that weird part of YouTube: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j62trC3dQSg&list=PLktYYVIQ4tCV--l56FBZCU8_G1I983whd[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE8NSUMPHtk[/ame]


----------



## bayone (Jul 28, 2014)

I had one a couple of nights ago in which I was lost in a hall of mirrors/art gallery displaying examples of late 1970s culture, eg. there were board games on display on one wall with small tablets explaining them. Periodically a 1950s Motown girl group would appear from somewhere and sing about lawn care.


----------



## lille (Jul 31, 2014)

I dreamt about going on a trail ride with some people I know, plus some random guy and then we were cantering and doing cross country jumps and even though my horse was a little awkward because she's still getting used to cantering and jumping with a rider it was so much fun. And then when we were done riding for some reason we rode into a building, riding the horses down the stairs and everything.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 31, 2014)

So this isn't my dream but my friend woke up this morning came out and goes "Good morning. So I had a weird dream. I was in a room with cockroaches, and there was a bird, and I threw something at it and told it to fuck off." 

LOLWAT.


----------



## DaisyBBW (Jul 31, 2014)

Last night I dreamed I was on vacation and I was digging up black truffle mushrooms on the beach. (I've been watching a lot of Top Chef)


----------



## bayone (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't recall any details, but I feel as the the past few days I've been having recurring dreams in which I'm sometimes downtown, sometimes out in a suburb, but always very early in the morning; and I keep trying to find a restaurant that's open so I can get coffee and breakfast, but somehow whenever I do find one something stops me from going in.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 4, 2014)

I dreamed something about being at the birthday party of Sandra Bullock but that's all I can remember.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 4, 2014)

bayone said:


> I can't recall any details, but I feel as the the past few days I've been having recurring dreams in which I'm sometimes downtown, sometimes out in a suburb, but always very early in the morning; and I keep trying to find a restaurant that's open so I can get coffee and breakfast, but somehow whenever I do find one something stops me from going in.



Is it in Cleveland? That's where I end up in my dreams. Next time you dream, ask somebody where you are; if it's Cleveland, I'll try to meet you for coffee next time I dream. :blink:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 5, 2014)

Dreaming you're in Cleveland sounds more like a nightmare. Or maybe gary, Indiana. That's basically a night terror.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 6, 2014)

I dreamt that I kept finding dildos around my house, but when I went to clean them, they'd fall apart or just morph into a different shape. It seemed grandly frustrating at the time. I know the dream had other parts, but that's all that stuck.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 6, 2014)

So I made sure to write down more detail the other day with these two dreams - they're a bit foggy still, but you can get an idea...

Sent this first one to my sister in law, her mom is the "your mom" I talk about in the beginning. If you knew her you'd realize why it was so funny because she is the most down to earth kind hearted woman I know and seeing her like this was just hilarious:

_'Like so random your mom was my teacher and my friend jake was getting high in class blew smoke everywhere and she somehow got super contact high and then she had to take me home for some reason and then randomly I was high too and she was getting in the car and I was laughing and couldn't stop and she goes "I feel you man I am suuuuuper stoned right now" and then apparently in my dream a dick was a cigarette and she was like "I'll share a dick with you". And I was confused until I realized a dick in my dream meant a cigarette.'_

So basically I accepted sharing a dick with my sister in laws mother before I even realized what a dick was in this scenario so we were legit going to share a dick. LOL.

Secondly this one more more scary/creepy than anything but: 

_'Dream with random dude he was cute but also Kaitlyn (meaning a random girl I know Kaitlyn was in this dream as well) after... worshipers in a random building with abandoned kids that all slept in one bed. Baby got kicked off bed, cried. then having to worship the devil. The bad guys turned you by biting you. Scary guy with course scale like skin, sharp teeth. Had to do a chase scene off rooftops and jumping really high. Scary. Got bit at the end, had to bite someone else.'_

So basically, I still vaguely remember both of these because they were so bizarre. I was in this scary building where there was a cult of devil worshipers, and they turned you into devil worshipers by "biting" you... then the chasing scene was when I was running with this cute guy and we were being chased by this one scary ass devil worshiper trying to change us, and magically we were able to not only run super fast, but jump really high (I'm sure this part of from me playing too much of the Destiny Beta where you can totally like Halo-jump in the air super high), and then he caught us, bit me and then forced me to bite the guy I was with. I have some weird dreams people...


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Aug 6, 2014)

Too bad not all dreams could be sweet dreams.
I'm retired now, but most dreams I remember are about me having big problems at work. My dream work days are always wicked bad... way worse than I remember my actual work days being.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 7, 2014)

Erm so last night I had a very short sleep, but it produced a rather weird dream.

If I could quote a line "this is why Mr Pistorius is innocent, and you must find him innocent"
Yep I was his lawyer, and I won! 

I only remember doing a long closing speach, and a court room celebration.

I do hope this is not a premonition, he is super guilty.


----------



## bayone (Aug 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> If I could quote a line "this is why Mr Pistorius is innocent, and you must find him innocent"
> Yep I was his lawyer, and I won!
> .



Well, if I'm ever on trial for murder, I'll try to get you as my lawyer...:bow:


----------



## bayone (Sep 9, 2014)

Three short music-related dreams:
1. In a bar/club, Iggy Pop was playing the spoons. He was still very rock'n'roll about it.
2. Jughead and The Archies singing a song about a three-digit number, possibly 116.
3. I came across a notice from 2012 that someone was trying to have my childhood home rezoned so they could turn it into a nightclub. I told my brother, who said if they did he wanted to play there with his band. The notice also mentioned a cat, and I felt surprised that my childhood cat could still be alive.

Also, a noir-movie dream, in which a couple find the (relatively small) proceeds of a bank robbery and keep it, managing over the next couple of hours to drink most of it away and get into a fight over the rest.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 9, 2014)

bayone said:


> Three short music-related dreams:
> 1. In a bar/club, Iggy Pop was playing the spoons. He was still very rock'n'roll about it.
> *2. Jughead and The Archies singing a song about a three-digit number, possibly 116.*
> 3. I came across a notice from 2012 that someone was trying to have my childhood home rezoned so they could turn it into a nightclub. I told my brother, who said if they did he wanted to play there with his band. The notice also mentioned a cat, and I felt surprised that my childhood cat could still be alive.
> ...


Lol at the randomness of the bolded one, in particular. 

I had a dream night before last about someone here, but it wasn't _that_ kind of dream.  I dreamt that I was traveling with this person (Mr. X) to meet another forum member (Ms. Y; who doesn't really exist, as far as I know) so that she could assist Mr. X in writing and submitting a journal article on the new species of freshwater turtle he discovered at a lake near his home from his rowboat. (Sorry that I can't share the delightful mental image that accompanied this bit of the dream. ) I'm pretty sure my dream was inspired by shandyman's mention of the journal article he recently submitted (although, oddly enough, he was not Mr. X in my dream), as well as a manuscript that I am presently editing for someone, and an 8-year-old boy who told me last week that his favorite animal is a turtle. I'm not sure why I didn't offer to help Mr. X with his journal submission, because I actually have a decent amount of experience with that sort of thing. My presence in the dream appeared to be quite superfluous, really. I guess I was just there to lend moral support.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 17, 2014)

So I had a dream about my grandma the other night and I had been missing her for awhile but I don't think about her often, and I think it was her saying hi to me from beyond this world. I last remember seeing her as 11 year old me and not knowing how sick she was or that she was going to die. I barely remember anything long term, but I do remember her being sick in bed and her last moments in that bed with my mom taking care of her. But in this dream, it was good. She was up and walking, she looked like I remembered her, old, but health. She was my grandma. She even said "hi Sherry" which to me was a big deal because I don't remember this stuff from a small age. Maybe it was my subconscious remembering, but who knows... it was her voice though (I've seen old home movies), and it was just nice being able to say hi to my grandma as a grown woman because I didn't get to know her past 11.


----------



## bayone (Oct 18, 2014)

My dreams have been pretty scattershot of late. I remember fragments of one a few days ago where I was wandering around some post-apocalyptic city -- it had actually all been rebuilt, as it was several generations post-apocalyptic, but at one point a teenager said "radical, dude," and I realized they must have derived their language from old 1980s North American media.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 18, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> So I had a dream about my grandma the other night and I had been missing her for awhile but I don't think about her often, and I think it was her saying hi to me from beyond this world. I last remember seeing her as 11 year old me and not knowing how sick she was or that she was going to die. I barely remember anything long term, but I do remember her being sick in bed and her last moments in that bed with my mom taking care of her. But in this dream, it was good. She was up and walking, she looked like I remembered her, old, but health. She was my grandma. She even said "hi Sherry" which to me was a big deal because I don't remember this stuff from a small age. Maybe it was my subconscious remembering, but who knows... it was her voice though (I've seen old home movies), and it was just nice being able to say hi to my grandma as a grown woman because I didn't get to know her past 11.





GhostEater said:


> I had a dream once like yours. My mom died when I was nine. Years later when I was in high school I had a dream that she found me and hugged me. She was clothed in white and everything was glowing. When I dream of lost loved ones I usually justify in my head during the dream that everyone didn't realize they were still alive. But in this dream I knew she was gone and it felt like she was coming back to comfort me.



My parents have been deceased for over thirty years, but they occasionally show up in my dreams. We sit around and talk, all very low key, but when I wake up I feel comforted ... and blessed. :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 18, 2014)

I rarely remember my dreams, but last night was an exception, and since we're sharing dreams of the deceased, they are fitting. I dreamed of my mom and dad last night. They both were happy and we were at my Grandmother's house (also deceased) and she was there too. My pop and myself were watching the Aggies make a last minute comeback in a football game and mom was talking to Grandma. I remember my dad being aggravated with me for something, but he didn't want to go into it and spoil our time together, but later in the dream we sat down in the kitchen and talked and it turned out to be something trivial and we laughed and said we loved each other and the last thing I remember is being so happy and thankful to God that he looked younger and healthier than the last time I had seen him when he was sick and wasting away, that I started crying, and then I woke up with wet eyes and the sadness that it was only a dream, yet the comfort of knowing beyond any rational or scientific way of knowing that they were all ok and happy.

Oh, and for an off the wall, absurd dream. I also remember being single and telling my dog Molly, who was snuggling in my lap at the time that she could be my girlfriend as long as it was an open relationship as I would have to get my other needs met by an actual human.


----------



## bayone (Oct 19, 2014)

Had one of those dreams where you discover a familiar house has rooms you'd never noticed before:
In this one I was at my great-aunt's house -- a number of other of people were staying over and I said "Don't worry, there's more than one guest bedroom (which is true in RL). Then I started wondering how many extra beds there actually were, went upstairs to count and kept finding more and more. 
At one point I came across half-a-dozen cousins or friends of cousins I'd never met, who seemed equally puzzled as to who I was. I turned a corner and there was an entire gymnasium; at the other end it led into the upper floor of a shopping mall that I knew had to be down the road. At this point, even in the dream, I began to wonder how this worked -- did the house spill over into the attics of neighbouring houses? 
Meanwhile there was a shooting in the shopping mall -- the shooter missed, his intended victim just looked annoyed, but an elderly Asian woman got grazed on the hand, so I offered to help -- we borrowed a phone off another woman to call the cops, and I brought her back to the house to recuperate, but once there I began to explore the house again. 
This time I found a room that contained a bunch of my old clothes, paintings I knew were mine but couldn't recall having done, and a wall full of vintage theatrical posters. there was also a small window which I climbed out of, determined to figure out how this building actually worked. 
Outside there was a sort of porch which hadn't been walked on in years and which actually consisted only of lathes laid across roof beams without anything to secure them. Nevertheless I made my way around and saw the that the upper storey of Aunt J.'s house did indeed extend into the neighbour's house on one side, and somehow turned into an ancient store (not the shopping mall) on the other; also there were trees growing out of it. 
I returned to the window I'd come out of -- for some reason that hadn't been difficult, but to get back in I was going to have to slide through head first. By now I was quite dirty from clambering around out there; also I was suddenly barefoot and in a nightgown. Resigning myself to the fact that I was going to bruise my ribs and stomach on the lower edge of the window frame doing this, I reflected that when I'd lived in the house before as a six-year-old (also true in RL) , I wouldn't have dared any of these things -- just then the alarm went off and I woke up.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 19, 2014)

bayone said:


> Had one of those dreams where you discover a familiar house has rooms you'd never noticed before:



I love those dreams. Yours sounds awesome and fun. When it happens to me I usually think,"I can't wait to move into a new bedroom. How did I never notice all these cool rooms before?" Sometimes it'll combine with new pets that I never remember I had. And then I'll feel bad because nobody's fed these dogs in six years apparently.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 19, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> Sometimes it'll combine with new pets that I never remember I had. And then I'll feel bad because nobody's fed these dogs in six years apparently.



But would they have eaten? I can't recall having a dream in which anyone else ate anything. And I only had one dream in which _I_ was eating. 
The food had no taste whatsoever, possibly because I awoke to find I was chewing on my pillow.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 19, 2014)

I dont remember much from my dream this morning but there was definitely a rabid raccoon. hmmm


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 19, 2014)

I was trying to kill an infestation of flying poisonous zabra-striped fish.... yeah, I don't know.


----------



## bayone (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The food had no taste whatsoever, possibly because I awoke to find I was chewing on my pillow.



Yeah, my experience with dream food is that either has no taste, has the wrong taste, or, upon closer inspection, turns out to be something else (i.e., the piece of sushi that was actually a piece of silk fabric with fish scales printed on it.)


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 19, 2014)

rellis10 said:


> I was trying to kill an infestation of flying poisonous zabra-striped fish.... yeah, I don't know.



Zebrafish are a commonly used model organism for studies involving genetic manipulation, so you never know--it could happen.


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2014)

Ugh....woke up painfully horny after dreaming about fucking this fat guy I know all night. Now I'm actually considering getting on a plane and flying for 2h to go fuck him IRL, then flying back for work tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a dream about zombies....that didn't scare me. All seemed rather business as usual.
That's what I get for too much time spent talking about The Walking Dead


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had a dream about zombies....that didn't scare me. All seemed rather business as usual.
> That's what I get for too much time spent talking about The Walking Dead



Or, perhaps, dealing with bureaucrats.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a dream last night about hooking up with someone that I've been thinking about hooking up with for a long time.
It would have been awesome except for the fact that all I dreamed about was us deciding to hook up, and then trying to act normally around the people we were with afterwards.

COMPLETELY MISSING THE GOOD BITS THAT I WANT TO DREAM ABOUT!!
Argh argh arghh!


----------



## lille (Oct 21, 2014)

I keep dreaming about working with the kids at my internship. I love my internship and all but it's not relaxing to dream about. (I mistyped "love my" and autocorrect made it "log emu")


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 21, 2014)

lille said:


> I keep dreaming about working with the kids at my internship. I love my internship and all but it's not relaxing to dream about. (I mistyped "love my" and autocorrect made it "log emu")



So tonight you can dream about recording large birds at your internship.


----------



## tankyguy (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a dream last night a man in a striped suit threw a bat(animal) at me. I deflected it and it hit someone's parked truck and broke the window. I knew the owner was going to be mad so I ran because I didn't want to pay for the damage. Then I woke up.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a dream about meeting with a friend I have wanted to meet for a long time. We were laughing, joking and just talking and then my cell phone went off with a message and wow.. it was the person I was dreaming about.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 24, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I had a dream last night about hooking up with someone that I've been thinking about hooking up with for a long time.
> It would have been awesome except for the fact that all I dreamed about was us deciding to hook up, and then trying to act normally around the people we were with afterwards.
> 
> COMPLETELY MISSING THE GOOD BITS THAT I WANT TO DREAM ABOUT!!
> Argh argh arghh!



That does sound frustrating. I hope you get another chance to enjoy the experience, whether it's in your dreams or somewhere else.  



tankyguy said:


> I had a dream last night a man in a striped suit threw a bat(animal) at me. I deflected it and it hit someone's parked truck and broke the window. I knew the owner was going to be mad so I ran because I didn't want to pay for the damage. Then I woke up.



The striped suit makes the guy sound kind of gansterish. Good think he was armed with a bat instead of a tommy gun.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a dream five minutes ago where I walked into a bar on game day. Over the course of the dream it slowly turned into a bedroom.

I can't remember what we talked about, but there was this muscular blond jock type guy who kept hitting on me. I'm straight by the way which made the whole thing super awkward. He also kept showing that he was in the closet and bragged about how all the ladies wanted him and he wants them. But he kept sidling up to me on the bed with his shirt off and acting...off. Everybody else was talking about "The Big Game" which I think was the Super Bowl? I don't know.

It was finally closing time and I left convinced that it was all in my head and he actually was straight as an arrow. I realized I left a ton of stuff in the bar/bedroom so I headed back and the Jock had gathered everything up obsessively in a pile and was reaching for my phone which was on the floor. It seemed like he was going to start sniffing them as soon as I was out of the room. I thanked him quickly, grabbed all my stuff, and ran. He had a disappointed look on his face.

*WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 24, 2014)

You gotta watch out for those phone sniffers: they're trouble.


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 17, 2014)

Most of my dreams are pretty lame; they tend to be utterly ridiculous or end with me pointlessly stressed about something, but I had a really good one the other night (finally!) 

I was a new employee at some sort of company and went to attend an IT orientation session led by a big, attractive (and, unfortunately, imaginary) guy. Let's just say we behaved in a manner that wasn't very professional.  (and I really hope there will be a sequel sometime soon)


----------



## bayone (Nov 18, 2014)

I had one the other night in which I had a brief appearance in a very strange soap opera -- I confronted one of the characters about her husband's infidelity and she dropped a giant prop sixteen-ton weight on me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been getting up early to catch a train and the alarm erases anything that I maybe been dreaming about. I only recall images. Something like a eating dream, with no actual eating.. I think I spend the dream looking for a place to sit. :doh:


----------



## shadowedmorning (Nov 20, 2014)

Two really vivid dreams this week, one was more of a nightmare. 

Bad dream: I dreamed that I somehow missed my children's buses and that there was a bus that had taken them both and was going to take them away from me and drop them at someone else's house, and I had to chase them down. It was awful, they called me all sorts of things, told me I was unfit to be a mom, and threatened to take my kids away. In the end I got them back and brought them home, but it left me with a sick feeling the whole day. 

Yesterday I had an extremely clear dream in which I fell in love with someone I have no business falling in love with. It felt good, though; it was one of those dreams where I woke up and was kind of sad it wasn't true.


----------



## Tad (Nov 20, 2014)

Normally I don’t recall dreams, but there was this one a couple of weeks ago, that overall I might have preferred not to remember (generally I only remember dreams if they are upsetting enough to shock me wide awake, so remembering dreams is seldom a good thing for me).

The dream was in the first person, and I was more or less me. Most of the dream, however, was eerily devoid of emotion, it had that &#8216;watching a film’ sort of detachment, even if it was through my own eyes.

I don’t remember exactly how the dream started; by the time I remember anything much of the world had been covered by a white mist that seemed to lock into a sort of stasis anything it touched. We (my wife and I—no child in this dream, apparently?) for some reason knew a sort of mystic who had a plan to reverse this. He was trying to slow it down at least, which was probably why we lived in one of the last areas to be covered, but to have any chance of destroying it he’d have to wait until it had really closed in.

One evening my wife and I were having supper when he ran into our house, saying the mist had sped up, and the final moments were coming, we had to leave our house before it was engulfed, and we should come to where he’d be. So we strolled up the street, and through the farm—at first it was the Central Experimental Farm near where we live, but as dreams will do it became our farm, and I could see that the animals were trying to stay out of the mist at the corner of things closest to where the mystic had his place. I decided that maybe I’d stay with the animals to help them stay calm, but by the time we got to them tendrils of the mist had started getting in amongst them and they were getting that lost look that everyone does when touched by the mist, so we carried on

The mystic was doing some sort of tai-chi type moves on a sort of pedestal, around which was generic living room furniture. We went to sit down on a couch to watch the end of the world (or not), when I noticed a bathroom area (also with no walls around it), and I decided that I should go brush my teeth to get the taste of dinner out of my mouth, since we didn’t know how long we’d be sitting there. I told my wife, and as she sat down on the couch I walked outward to the sink.

I was brushing my teeth when I began to feel odd, and I could move just enough to see that a tendril of mist had come close when I wasn’t looking and had touched me. Time kind of slowed down and felt like it was looping. And suddenly emotion flooded into the dream.

I had time to regret that I hadn’t stayed as close as possible to my wife’s side until the end, that I had left her alone to experience the end.

I had time to regret not staying by my wife’s side.

I had time to regret

Regret

Then just a burning point of regret, frozen in time, so intense and concentrated that it felt like it must eventually burn through reality.

After some time of that I woke up, and desperately suppressed my sobs of mixed horror from the dream and relief to be lying beside my wife.


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 20, 2014)

Tad, that's one of the most chilling things I've ever heard--much worse than many horror films. 

Hopefully you've had less disturbing dreams since then, but maybe you can try to think about something pleasant before going to sleep tonight? (with luck your mind will be full of impressions from the concert) And give your wife a big hug, too.


----------

